# John Deere 2210 quit charging battery



## Mike 2210 (Jun 25, 2018)

I bought my 2005 2210 about 6 months ago. Past two times I used it I had to jump start it. I finally got around to checking things and found the running battery voltage was not higher than just sitting so I knew the alternator either wasn't working or it wasn't making it back to the battery. I unplugged the alternator and at idle it was putting out 29 vac and went much higher as I revved the engine so I figured it was good. All fuses were good, I found 2 diodes that plug into the wiring harness near the regulator, they were both good. I found a wiring diagram online and went back out and was able to troubleshoot effectively. I had the alternator ac voltage getting to the regulator and I had battery voltage at the regulator.

Here's the fix: The regulator requires a "trigger" voltage to switch it on and to make it output the higher DC voltage which charges the battery. Mine was not getting the trigger voltage. There's a "safety relay" mounted to the regulator. It has a 4 wire plug going to it. Green, black, red, red with a blue tracer. Black goes to ground and green gets 12v from the battery thru the switch to (hopefully) pull the relay. The relay connects red to red with blue tracer together and that "triggers" (turns on) the regulator. This safety relay has diodes inline with it and it won't pull if battery voltage reverses, I guess due to someone hooking up battery cables backwards or trying to jump start with reversed cables??? Anyway, I didn't have a relay so I unplugged it and used a jumper wire to connect red and red with blue tracer together. Now my battery voltage 12v sitting, 13.5v at idle, and 14v at higher rpm's.

Maybe I'll leave it, maybe I'll order a relay. Either way I don't plan on reversing the battery cables so I'm not sure I need to go thru the effort or expense to replace the relay (leave well enough alone).

Hope this helps. I almost ordered a pricey regulator and it would not have fixed my problem.


----------



## LouD2210 (Oct 6, 2020)

I know this is an old post but hope someone has advice for me. I thought that I had the same issue. I found one of the alternator wires was broken. I repaired the wire and measured the ac voltage around 28vac at idle and pushes 40vac when revved up. I measured the dc voltage at the battery and it was 28vdc. I thought that my meter had an issue so I measured my car battery when running and it was 14.5vdc as expected. I assumed that the Regulator was bad and ordered a new one. I installed the new Regulator and checked the battery voltage again and it was only 8.5vdc and doesn't increase when revving the engine. I checked the diodes as mentioned above and even jumped the relay contacts but still only 8.5vdc. I am wondering if a bad battery could cause the problem or maybe I got a bad Regulator? Anyone know of any further tests that I can try?


----------

